# How Sad Is This!!!!



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

unwanted moggy needs re-homing. | Hackney | Gumtree

Is this sad or what? No name, no age, no sex, no details at all. Help me God, I start to give up at this point.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

That is sad.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice friendly cat too, sweet face!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

That is so sad. Why can they not even say his name, age sex etc? Poor puss


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

What an absolutely appalling way to advertise your cat! 

He's not unwanted! I'd want him!

Im starting to feel a little sick thinking about what may happen to him


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Or even appalling  I suppose he's probably thinking (I'm saying he as a general term) that he might only get seriously interested parties contacting him for more details? I did this with my laptop when I sold it saying it wasn't working properly, I gave all the details about it, but just asked any interested parties to contact me if they wanted to know the problem. That way I knew I was going to sell it to someone who knew what they were doing with it.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Poor little thing, its sad little face


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

:blush:

Honestly me and iPads just don't go!

But he's given no details about the cat. Like its a non entity and doesn't matter!


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I was curious and this is the reply. hi, its a male cat. and he's neither vaccinated or neutered. it isn't my cat, I think it may have been vaccinated before I had it, But I haven't take it anywhere.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Umm itnt their cat!? well phone a charity or take it to the vet to check for a chip!!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

How awful, can't understand animals being described as things


----------

